# The Ent: A Slingshot Or A Sculpture?



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Finally I've finished working on this crazy slingshot. I would have never stopped to remove wood until I got a frame easy to hold. I think that it fits the right hand much better than the left one. Four stones were included by the root during its growth. I banded with TB 4 cm. wide, but I believe it's too strong, better would be 3 cm. wide tapered. Anyway I will try to get some shots to see how it works.
A collector's unique piece of poplar root. I hope you like it. Thanks for watching. Bob.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I like the rocks! definitely sculpture


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

well Bob? now theres a great question, having one of your piece's in my collection i know they are very functional as slingshots, and since it occupies a place on my display it is also art. this one is even bigger, more contours, the cool rocks, just more all around character than mine, i would not be able to separate one from the other.

best wished my friend


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Bob, that is functional ARTwork, suitable for display anywhere from a coffee table to a museum centerpiece. Incredible Job!!!!


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

I know what I'm voting for on the first! Amazing.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Built-in ammo, just in case. Survival art!


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

absolutely outstanding!!


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Beautiful! Love the reference to LOTR but i do not think any ammo coming off of that would be slow and thoughtful


----------



## Elmar (Apr 27, 2011)

wow, that's an incredible piece of art


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Wow Bob! Seriously, you keep this up you'll be able to quite your day job and do this for a living! Beaut!!


----------



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

That is sweet! I don't think I would ever shoot that! I would be afraid of losing one of those rocks. Artwork indeed.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

You have definitely established for yourself the hunt and presentation of cool looking naturals.

You add to the diversity here. Thanks Bob.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

That belongs in a Museum Bob, briliant.
Phily


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

wow I like the look of those rocks stuck in there


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Art, for sure!!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank you everybody for your feedbacks. These roots are sculptures themselves made by nature and this is what I like. The challenge is to follow the shape that nature gave to the fork and turn it in a nice frame at the sight, soft and warm to the touch and able to shoot ammos or rocks.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Caprichosa manifestación de la belleza natural Bob, se ve exquisita! creo que dejaste de ser castor para convertirte en una tuza subterranea jejeje! genial amigo!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Chepo69 said:


> Caprichosa manifestación de la belleza natural Bob, se ve exquisita! creo que dejaste de ser castor para convertirte en una tuza subterranea jejeje! genial amigo!


----------



## Haken (Jan 14, 2011)

Wow !That root shure is a once in a life find. Congratulations!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wonderful BoB


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

art


----------



## richblades (May 2, 2012)

a center piece for sure, wow


----------



## Aleister (May 3, 2012)

Wow! This is a brilliant piece of art made by you & mother nature!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

If that one didn't make it as a slingshot it would have made a decorative lamp base. Nice chunk there.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks again! Here's a picture of the way to hold it and its stable grip.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

a functional masterpiece Bob, looks really comfy in the hand


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

akmslingshots said:


> a functional masterpiece Bob, looks really comfy in the hand


Hi Andy, yes it does. I forgot to give its measures that are: lenght cm. 14 - inner wide forks cm. 6 (about). It's quite large in the middle of the handle but its back it's well shaped so that the palm of one's hand leans tightly against the back of the grip. Cheers mate, I'm looking forward to seeing yours very personal works.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

treefork said:


> If that one didn't make it as a slingshot it would have made a decorative lamp base. Nice chunk there.


good idea mate! I'll give it a try with a big root that's no good for slingshots. thanks!


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Wow man that rocks! Ha ha ha ha see what I did there?
With the rocks... Coz it's got rocks in the... Ahhh never mind
Great find man and just lovely work.
Cheers

Hype~X Australia


----------



## rem50 (Jan 5, 2012)

that is a work of art!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank you again mates, I do appreciate your feedbacks and your kind words. All the best, Bob.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Incredible, nuff said


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

" Eres un genio " , un abrazo bob.


----------

